# 25-Year-Old Gets the Jab and Dies



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"The vaccine is killing me today. My arm hurts, beyond exhausted, headache, stomach cramps and earaches." 
Facebook 'corrects' woman's complaint vaccine 'is killing me,' then she dies (wnd.com) 

The girl died. She is freaking dead.

Facebook, citing the World Health Organization, added a disclaimer to a post by Penrose, "COVID-19 vaccines go through many tests for safety and effectiveness before they're approved."


FakeBook. It feels it has to correct anything anyone says. I thought that is what we do to ourselves. That's what we do, here. Cricket doesn't add disclaimers.

On another note, why in the world did the 25-year-old girl take the jab?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If all these owners of these social media platforms were to meet untimely demises, I would not be bothered.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I got my second dose of Moderna today.
Why did I get the vaccine?
The 5th Infantry Division annual reunion later this year is behind the Iron Curtain - Providence, Rhode Island.
Anyone from a list of states that RI officials proclaim to be covid hot beds needs to have proof of being vaccinated prior to June 2021. Florida is on the list. 
I don't know how or if they'll check, but remember, Florida set up road blocks on I-95 targeting New York and New Jersey cars, and on I-10 targeting Lousiana citizens.

I faced death, for real, with my buddies. I only get to see them once a year for 4 days. If I need a couple of shots to be able to see them this year, so be it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I got my second dose of Moderna today.
> Why did I get the vaccine?
> The 5th Infantry Division annual reunion later this year is behind the Iron Curtain - Providence, Rhode Island.
> Anyone from a list of states that RI officials proclaim to be covid hot beds needs to have proof of being vaccinated prior to June 2021. Florida is on the list.
> ...


Great. You took the jab, as you've said in the past. How about that. This kid took the jab and paid for it with her life.
Yes, you and your buddies went to Vietnam and y'all survived, unlike this kid. See the difference?
You and your buddies and people who I know and are my mentors came back. Others didn't. She didn't.
I'm sorry; where were we?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I faced death, for real, with my buddies. I only get to see them once a year for 4 days. If I need a couple of shots to be able to see them this year, so be it.


I understand why. In reality, though most people don't think about it, we face the possibility of death daily. Nam was a place though where it was in your face every second of every minute.

You did what you felt was right for you. I respect that and you won't get any grief from me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> On another note, why in the world did the 25-year-old girl take the jab?


Polls show that her generation is overwhelmingly convinced that they cannot return to normal life.
They believe lockdowns are necessary. They believe vaccines are necessary. They believe government mandates concerning business restrictions, masking, and social distancing are necessary.
I listened to a podcast with a few 20-30 year olds, and they were seriously concerned about people "risking their lives to go to Chili's". (the restaurant) Literally believing that people are risking death from a virus to go out to eat.
Never mind the fact that you are far more likely to die in a car crash any day of the week on your way to the same place... no, it's the COVID that's gonna get ya.
The indoctrination worked. They are full-blown convinced they need a vaccine to return to any sense of normalcy. They will line up to get the needle as soon as they can.
It's not even a "if I have to, I guess I will" point of view. It's an urgency to prevent impending death as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Let’s just hope a variant doesn’t spin up that’s a proficient killer.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The youth of today are beyond media brainwashed....just like the liberals, leftists, and corrupt elitists & politicians want them to be...

Sad
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Let’s just hope a variant doesn’t spin up that’s a proficient killer.


Somethings coming whether it's a super variant or another virus all together. It's coming. Hide and watch.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Somethings coming whether it's a super variant or another virus all together. It's coming. Hide and watch.


I’m in the community everyday, no hiding for me. I’d probably be dead by now if I was going to die from the current strains. I believe I had it for a couple weeks last may. Felt tired, little winded after a workouts fir 2-3 weeks. Felt really bad for a couple days.

New variants might be harsher 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I understand why. In reality, though most people don't think about it, we face the possibility of death daily. Nam was a place though where it was in your face every second of every minute.
> 
> You did what you felt was right for you. I respect that and you won't get any grief from me.


Maybe, but this simply breaks my heart. Did you click on the link and see her sweet smile? The world won't see that smile, again.
Why did this little girl, who had a 99% chance of surviving this almost common cold, decide to take the death jab? 

Effing Fauci can go and rot.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> New variants might be harsher 🤷‍♂️


Or a whole new virus may be on the horizon?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Effing Fauci can go and rot.


Can't and won't argue that point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Polls show that her generation is overwhelmingly convinced that they cannot return to normal life.
> They believe lockdowns are necessary. They believe vaccines are necessary. They believe government mandates concerning business restrictions, masking, and social distancing are necessary.
> I listened to a podcast with a few 20-30 year olds, and they were seriously concerned about people "risking their lives to go to Chili's". (the restaurant) Literally believing that people are risking death from a virus to go out to eat.
> Never mind the fact that you are far more likely to die in a car crash any day of the week on your way to the same place... no, it's the COVID that's gonna get ya.
> ...


So, this is where this nation is, now? A nation of compliant people? If that be the case, she isn't the only one who died.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Maybe, but this simply breaks my heart. Did you click on the link and see her sweet smile? The world won't see that smile, again.
> Why did this little girl, who had a 99% chance of surviving this almost common cold, decide to take the death jab?


@Denton The sad part of life is the everyone dies at some point. I know of a number of people that didn't survive into their 30's. Back in the day, my best friend died at 32.

You've recently arrived at the old fart stage. Look around, how many people to you see your age and older. Life happens. The older one gets, the fewer of that generation are around.

What will be a tragedy is the prediction we discussed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> So, this is where this nation is, now? A nation of compliant people? If that be the case, she isn't the only one who died.


Yes. And by design. We have followed the playbook since introduced by the commies in the 50's.

Paul Harvey called it right in 1964. You can't argue what he said. And it's here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I heard a News report today concerning one of the vaccine makers (can't remember which one) and the reporter said the clinical trials for this vaccine were done a year and a half ago. Now maybe my math is wrong but didn't this "pandemic" hit the fan in March of last year (you know, one year ago)? And I get it, the virus has been here longer than a year, but we didn't know anything about it in the beginning. How could they have been doing trials for a vaccine?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I heard a News report today concerning one of the vaccine makers (can't remember which one) and the reporter said the clinical trials for this vaccine were done a year and a half ago. Now maybe my math is wrong but didn't this "pandemic" hit the fan in March of last year (you know, one year ago)? And I get it, the virus has been here longer than a year, but we didn't know anything about it in the beginning. How could they have been doing trials for a vaccine?


I can't find it now but U read that in the fall of 2019 the Gates Foundation started funding into research for covid before the pandemic was even mentioned. They stated there might be a pandemic in the future.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The local news and radio stations are pushing the vaccine night and day. Can't turn the radio on without hearing an advertisement for getting stabbed and how important it is for public safety, "Do your part".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would not doubt that going forward this virus will come around every year, just like seasonal flu.
I never get flu shots, I will most likely not take a covid shot again either.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Chipper said:


> The local news and radio stations are pushing the vaccine night and day. Can't turn the radio on without hearing an advertisement for getting stabbed and how important it is for public safety, "Do your part".


Remember in 1984, the TV was on all the time day and night with propaganda, that is what this non stop covid hype reminds me of. Course now that the main stream media doesn't have Trump to bash non-stop they have to talk about something. We have the radio on in the mornings to listen to certain talk shows we like and even on them its covid this and covid that and vaccination. Stop already, I heard you first 10,000 times.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with RPD and his line of logic for taking the shot. His reasoning is the guys he served with 50 years ago . . . my reasoning is the folks I'm serving with right now at my church.
With the exception of one "early 30's" and another "late 40's" . . . my congregation is pretty much social security . . . with another few exceptions. 
Many have health concerns.
My wife got wind of 300 "first come . . . first served" Johnson & Johnson shots available . . . we decided to take the chance. Our only adventure afterwards was she slept about all that afternoon . . . nothing else.
Plus . . . and I know some will want to give me some flak for this . . . but after having eaten and drunken more times than I could possibly remember in Olongapo . . . Saigon . . . Cantho . . . SaDec . . . NhaBe . . . Long Xuyen . . . and San Diego . . . and Tihuana . . . I kinda think I'm pretty close to having received some kind of natural immunity.
I saw my buddies puke and squirt for days after eating at the same table as me . . . and I just wandered along on my merry way.
May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dwight, with all the shots they gave us prior to Nam and then to come home again, the Coronavirus takes one look and runs.
Plague, typhus, cholera, dengue fever, typhoid, and more that I’ve forgotten, plus drinking Agent Orange, we’ve got so much stuff floating around we are probably good.
All the malaria pills they gave us, too.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Dwight, with all the shots they gave us prior to Nam and then to come home again, the Coronavirus takes one look and runs.
> Plague, typhus, cholera, dengue fever, typhoid, and more that I’ve forgotten, plus drinking Agent Orange, we’ve got so much stuff floating around we are probably good.
> All the malaria pills they gave us, too.


I’m sure some veterans of the Vietnam war have died from COVID-19, probably that you served with, maybe not.

It’s the most at risk age group.









Families of veterans who die from coronavirus would have survivor benefits protected under House bill


A House bill introduced Thursday would ensure that any veteran who dies from coronavirus in the care of the Department of Veterans Affairs would have service-connected disabilities noted in the cause of death to protect survivor benefits.



www.stripes.com


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> And I get it, the virus has been here longer than a year


Perhaps much longer.
The Secret History Of The First Coronavirus


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I got my second dose of Moderna today.
> Why did I get the vaccine?
> The 5th Infantry Division annual reunion later this year is behind the Iron Curtain - Providence, Rhode Island.
> Anyone from a list of states that RI officials proclaim to be covid hot beds needs to have proof of being vaccinated prior to June 2021. Florida is on the list.
> ...


Have a great time!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I read that blood clotting is something to watch for after getting the vaccine.

Hubs got the shot. He didn't catch covid from me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m sure some veterans of the Vietnam war have died from COVID-19, probably that you served with, maybe not.
> 
> It’s the most at risk age group.
> 
> ...


Son, I’ve already survived crap that would curl your hair, both in the service and after.
I refuse to get worried about stuff that is beyond my control.
God knows when and how I will die.
I do not live in fear.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I refuse to get worried about stuff that is beyond my control.
> God knows when and how I will die.
> I do not live in fear.


And that my friend is the truth of it. From my perspective anyhow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Have a great time!


Older daughter is going along, I want her to meet the guys.
Then we are going to Maine for a few days, all my ancestors are from there, from my parents back to well before the Revolution.
I’ll post plenty of photos on my Facebook page.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Son, I’ve already survived crap that would curl your hair, both in the service and after.
> I refuse to get worried about stuff that is beyond my control.
> God knows when and how I will die.
> I do not live in fear.


Have you ever had cancer ? I agree, no need to fear death.

Friend of mine justhad quadruple bypass heart surgery. We didn’t think hices going to make it. Apache mechanic.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have had cancer, God didn't want me then. I don't know know when it will be but I am not going to live in fear and isolation for whatever time I have left which I expect to be years barring a car crash the way the idiots in this town drive. 
 * “The clock of life is wound but once,
And no man has the power
To tell just when the hands will stop
At late or early hour.

To lose one's wealth is sad indeed,
To lose one's health is more,
To lose one's soul is such a loss
That no man can restore.

The present only is our own,
So live, love, toil with a will,
Place no faith in "Tomorrow,"
For the Clock may then be still.” * 

― Robert H. Smith


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Great. You took the jab, as you've said in the past. How about that. This kid took the jab and paid for it with her life.
> Yes, you and your buddies went to Vietnam and y'all survived, unlike this kid. See the difference?
> You and your buddies and people who I know and are my mentors came back. Others didn't. She didn't.
> I'm sorry; where were we?


I am waiting for the J&J shot, right now no spaces available.
I was given anti malarial pills when in Florida for the invasion of Cuba.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 SAID . . . I am waiting for the J&J shot, right now no spaces available.
I was given anti malarial pills when in Florida for the invasion of Cuba. 

There were a bunch of shots we all got that were not worth their weight in mosquito wings.

In 'Nam . . . there was a plague shot that we got . . . found out later it was good for 10 to 15 days . . . no more.

If malaria pills sit out . . . they go bad . . . ours were there at the chow line . . . grab em if ya want em . . . they just poured in more when the can got low.

I will recommend the J&J only because it is only one . . . and my wife and I both got it . . . no serious adverse effects so far.

Best wishes,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I read that blood clotting is something to watch for after getting the vaccine.
> 
> Hubs got the shot. He didn't catch covid from me.


If you are worried about clotting, take a 5 grain or 325 Mg. tablet of aspirin every day for a week or two.
Take it before getting the shot and do the same with the follow up shot. 
That dramatically extends the clotting and drives up the clot time in a lab test.
People that are on rat poison should not take the Maderna shot, wait for the J&J shot.
Those with deep vein thrombosis also should wait for the J&J shot.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Its sad. It's really sad. No matter who, such a young life ended because the truth of the vaccine is covered up. And people don't trust themselves to research anymore, even if they did its so hard to find anything truthful with all the censorship.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Its sad. It's really sad. No matter who, such a young life ended because the truth of the vaccine is covered up. And people don't trust themselves to research anymore, even if they did its so hard to find anything truthful with all the censorship.


Isn’t it disclosed that bad reactions and even death is possible ? I thought it was.

What’s being covered up ?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Isn’t it disclosed that bad reactions and even death is possible ? I thought it was.
> 
> What’s being covered up ?


mRNA. The life altering effects. 
No one reads small print. Media has brainwashed everyone with the assistance of the school systems. If it isn't on CNN it isn't absorbed. Pretty sure most vaccines have that warning. Sheeple just too dumb to read I guess.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Isn’t it disclosed that bad reactions and even death is possible ? I thought it was.


It's out there but you really have to look for it or know where to look. What she said is most people won't do their own research. I have found that to be true. They prefer to get the real information from Facebook and CNN.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> It's out there but you really have to look for it or know where to look. What she said is most people won't do their own research. I have found that to be true. They prefer to get the real information from Facebook and CNN.


That’s much different than a cover up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s much different than a cover up.


But a cover up can also cover the fact that there is little reporting on it. Sometimes inconvenient truths tend to get buried in the mire. Sort of like the guy who was killed in a motorcycle accident but was report as a covid death. Or the guy who got shot in the back of the head was a covid death. I didn't know covid could infect lead also. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ve said this before that some people will latch onto one media report like it’s scripture but in the same breath tell you not to believe the media.,

In the end it’s useless coffee table talk.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> In the end it’s useless coffee table talk.


Then why bother?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Then why bother?


I don’t usually. I make a decision based off a discussion with my Dr. I don’t listen to the media about my healthcare.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t usually. I make a decision based off a discussion with my Dr. I don’t listen to the media about my healthcare.


My Dr and I talked about it last week. She and her family have taken it and she knows I won't, at least for the time being. She didn't pressure me like I've heard other people say about their Dr's.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> My Dr and I talked about it last week. She and her family have taken it and she knows I won't, at least for the time being. She didn't pressure me like I've heard other people say about their Dr's.


They shouldn’t pressure you, they should advise you of the facts and then their opinion of what the facts mean to YOU as an individual.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I got my second dose of Moderna today.
> Why did I get the vaccine?
> The 5th Infantry Division annual reunion later this year is behind the Iron Curtain - Providence, Rhode Island.
> Anyone from a list of states that RI officials proclaim to be covid hot beds needs to have proof of being vaccinated prior to June 2021. Florida is on the list.
> ...


The Warden and I had Moderna 2 yesterday. I can feel my DNA being rearranged.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s much different than a cover up.


Not really. The facts are out there but they are made hard to find.
"They" feel the need to put the truth out there. It won't be easy to find but it is there. That's there display of arrogance.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> The Warden and I had Moderna 2 yesterday. I can feel my DNA being rearranged.


After the 1st one, you will think Biden is a nice guy. After the 2nd, Kamala becomes the greatest thing since sliced toast.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Not really. The facts are out there but they are made hard to find.
> "They" feel the need to put the truth out there. It won't be easy to find but it is there. That's there display of arrogance.


I need you to define “ they “ and I also would like to know what “ facts “ you had a hard time finding.

That’s about the most general statement a person could have made.


“ They feel the need to put the truth out there......But it won’t be easy to find. “ 
Denton 2021 

yah, ok......sounds legit to me..😐🤷‍♂️🤣


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I need you to define “ they “ and I also would like to know what “ facts “ you had a hard time finding.


You need to do your own research. I'm out of the business of pulling up links for lazy people. Either you want to learn or you do not. If you do, you'll do your own digging.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You need to do your own research. I'm out of the business of pulling up links for lazy people. Either you want to learn or you do not. If you do, you'll do your own digging.


Why do I need to become a google doctor ?

I have one that actually went to school to be a Dr. I could just get the facts from him, right ?

I guess some people think they’re in control if they find an answer they agree with online.

Info changes as more people take the shots. It’s a brand new vaccine, how much do you think they know ?

There is risk,no one has ever said it wasn’t that I’m aware of.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why do I need to become a google doctor ?
> 
> I have one that actually went to school to be a Dr. I could just get the facts from him, right ?


I thought you didn't do drugs. This post makes little to no sense.

Did I suggest that you should become a "Goggle Doctor," whatever that is?
Was this your way of telling us you have a son that is a doctor? 

I said, very clearly, that if you want to learn, dig in. Clearly, you have time on your hands. Dig in.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I thought you didn't do drugs. This post makes little to no sense.
> 
> Did I suggest that you should become a "Goggle Doctor," whatever that is?
> Was this your way of telling us you have a son that is a doctor?
> ...


Try reading my post you quoted .....I think you’re on dope.


A google Dr. I said......You know, someone who reads online and then starts making medical decisions based off an article they read.

Or starts comparing articles and deciding it must be a conspiracy because there’s conflicting info.

My kids are just now learning to read.....So no, they’re not Dr.s

Again, why search for info when you can just consult your Dr.

You can’t even tell me what info you’re looking for...🤣


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We know that different doctors emphasize different facts concerning the same medical topic.
That being the case, isn't it still the patient's responsibility to learn what they can, independent from their personal doctor's view?
Or just trust the doctor they chose as a GP, potentially 5 or 10 years ago?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> After the 1st one, you will think Biden is a nice guy. After the 2nd, Kamala becomes the greatest thing since sliced toast.


 That could be classified as a complete lose of brain cells. Or does it just kill off 3/4 of the brain?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> We know that different doctors emphasize different facts concerning the same medical topic.
> That being the case, isn't it still the patient's responsibility to learn what they can, independent from their personal doctor's view?
> Or just trust the doctor they chose as a GP, potentially 5 or 10 years ago?


I trust my doctor and there’s always a second opinion.

Sure, do your research. That’s fine, then consult your Dr. Usually that’s a person you trust to give you good medical advice.

Again, what info do you expect to find about a vaccine they just rolled out a couple months ago ? Is there risk ? Well sure 🤣.

Do you need google to tell you that ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It was many, many years before I found a doctor I trusted.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> It was many, many years before I found a doctor I trusted.


How many years does it take you to trust what you read on the internet ?

Its like doing research in the back of a comic book then complaining about inaccurate details.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How many years does it take you to trust what you read on the internet ?
> 
> Its like doing research on the back of a comic book then complaining about inaccurate details.


 Youse a funny mofo.

And you mean the info on the back of comics is inaccurate? Good thing I can't read. I only look at the pictures.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Try reading my post you quoted .....I think you’re on dope.
> 
> 
> A google Dr. I said......You know, someone who reads online and then starts making medical decisions based off an article they read.
> ...


"I have one that actually went to school to be a Dr. I could just get the facts from him, right ?"

You have one.. what? If not an offspring, then I assume you own someone?

You can't, from the topic, figure out what you should be searching? Yep. Something is slowing you down. I don't know what it is, but I'd bet it has a pharmaceutical word attached to it.

Whatever "information" is in your face is a lie.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Youse a funny mofo.
> 
> And you mean the info on the back of comics is inaccurate? Good thing I can't read. I only look at the pictures.


 I enjoyed the discussion, I hope you guys did as well. 

Hey, you guys have a great night/morning. 

I have some appointments in the morning, I need some sleep. 👍


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> That could be classified as a complete lose of brain cells. Or does it just kill off 3/4 of the brain?


All I know, the past 2 mornings have been foggy. I thought I was in Biden’s mind.😃😀😀


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Again, what info do you expect to find about a vaccine they just rolled out a couple months ago ? Is there risk ? Well sure 🤣.


That is somewhat the point, isn't it?
Historically, vaccines take far more time to develop, and we don't have a long-term perspective on how any of these will affect us.
Yet people are lining up to get them.
Your doctor can only know what has been made available to the world, same as you. The only difference is, he/she is trained in how to understand it, and how it might affect you personally.
That's not to say it's unintelligible to someone who isn't a doctor, but puts in the effort to understand it, and references multiple professional sources.

I heard a few doctors interviewed on the subject of the COVID vaccines, and the results are mixed.
Some consider the vaccine risks to be low, and encourage everybody in the high-risk categories to get vaccinated.
Some suggest that there could be long term effects for younger folks getting these vaccines while they are still developing.
Still some believe the long-term effects could be dire for anyone at or below child-bearing age.

With so many potentials, it's really up to the individual to decide. Sure, consult your doctor about possible reactions... but you need all of the information you can get before you decide to get the shot or not.
Your doctor doesn't have to live with the effects of you getting it. You do.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> That is somewhat the point, isn't it?
> Historically, vaccines take far more time to develop, and we don't have a long-term perspective on how any of these will affect us.
> Yet people are lining up to get them.


Not somewhat, that is the point. For decades they have unsuccessfully tried mRNA vaccines and failed. Yet, all of a sudden, they are the best. Many news sights and doctors I've read supporting this sort of fail to mention that these "vaccines" are barely tested and still not approved by the FDA. 

And since some claim to research everything. Try something simple like looking up the actual definition of vaccine. 

And I get the point that numbers don't matter. What really matters is the narrative. And since numbers don't really matter, why bother with an accountant? Why not just fill forms with numbers you happen to like?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Try something simple like looking up the actual definition of vaccine.


Websters actually changed their online dictionary to now include the mRNA version.
🤪


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Not somewhat, that is the point. For decades they have unsuccessfully tried mRNA vaccines and failed. Yet, all of a sudden, they are the best. Many news sights and doctors I've read supporting this sort of fail to mention that these "vaccines" are barely tested and still not approved by the FDA.
> 
> And since some claim to research everything. Try something simple like looking up the actual definition of vaccine.
> 
> And I get the point that numbers don't matter. What really matters is the narrative. And since numbers don't really matter, why bother with an accountant? Why not just fill forms with numbers you happen to like?


No ones making you take it 👍

It’s not that I don’t agree with you, we just agree for different reasons.

I’m not taking it 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

For what it’s worth the US military has been working in vaccines for years and have all types of vaccines ready to deliver. A computer most likely develops the formula then a scientist tweaks it here and there. 

The better computers get the faster you’ll get a vaccine formulated.

That’s just my opinion,I can’t back that up with facts, other than the military has been working on vaccines, that part is fact.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Websters actually changed their online dictionary to now include the mRNA version.
> 🤪


Dictionary . com still has the correct definition.
*vaccine*
[ vak-seen or, especially British, vak-seen, -sin ]
*noun*
1. any preparation used as a preventive inoculation to confer immunity against a specific disease, usually employing an innocuous form of the disease agent, as killed or weakened bacteria or viruses, to stimulate antibody production.

2. the virus of cowpox, used in vaccination, obtained from pox vesicles of a cow or person.

3. a software program that helps to protect against computer viruses, as by detecting them and warning the user.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> For what it’s worth the US military has been working in vaccines for years and have all types of vaccines ready to deliver. A computer most likely develops the formula then a scientist tweaks it here and there.
> 
> The better computers get the faster you’ll get a vaccine formulated.
> 
> That’s just my opinion,I can’t back that up with facts, other than the military has been working on vaccines, that part is fact.


So... what does that mean? 

The military has been working on vaccines, you say. Yes, we are aware of Ft. Detrick. That doesn't mean they are working for the good of mankind. The military uses commercial vaccines, as a matter of fact.

The better (You mean faster) the computers the faster we get vaccines? Actually, no. A computer can only compute what it is fed, and it is fed what people know. Also, there is that assumption that those who feed the information into the computers have nothing but good intentions. I have problems assuming that. As a big-pharm research doc told me many years ago, follow the vaccine programs through Africa and look at the deaths that follow.

A crisis is manufactured. At "warp speed," the solution is presented. Doubt both.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It was many, many years before I found a doctor I trusted.


I still haven't found one yet. I asked my PCP a question, he flubbed the answer bad.
What is good about him is that he lets me define what meds
I can take and always gives me a script for them.
The only one I really trust, and that trust in itself is limited, is my brother.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> the real information


😂 🤣


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t usually. I make a decision based off a discussion with my Dr. I don’t listen to the media about my healthcare.


I don't listen to the doctor about my health care (basic issues like nutrition etc I listen too).... he wants me to get a thousand and one needles for me and the kids, promoting heroine that one. 😂


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why do I need to become a google doctor ?
> 
> I have one that actually went to school to be a Dr. I could just get the facts from him, right ?


Because the medical system has become corrupt, these "facts" you talk about are all debatable. Would a dr. tell you there is mRNA in a vax, and would they tell you what that did to long term health? No. It's unfortunately become an individuals responsibility to do their own health research about some of these things.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> That could be classified as a complete lose of brain cells. Or does it just kill off 3/4 of the brain?


No it kills 1/4 of the brain, the only part left after watching 10 hours of CNN.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> I thought I was in Biden’s mind.


That's a scary place to be, land of the Whangdoodles in there. No coherent words. Probably somewhat like the inferno in there.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No ones making you take it 👍


For now...


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Because the medical system has become corrupt, these "facts" you talk about are all debatable. Would a dr. tell you there is mRNA in a vax, and would they tell you what that did to long term health? No. It's unfortunately become an individuals responsibility to do their own health research about some of these things.


Where do you do your research ? 

What lab and control group are you using ?

Oh, you don’t have one. 

Oh so you’re using the internet, the most reliable source of info in the world.......

But the medical system has become corrupt but the internet hasn’t. 

Gotcha.👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> I don't listen to the doctor about my health care (basic issues like nutrition etc I listen too).... he wants me to get a thousand and one needles for me and the kids, promoting heroine that one. 😂


So you don’t listen to your Doctor about your healthcare. 

How’s that working out ? 🤣


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Where do you do your research ?


So the only effective way to find information is to put together your own research team?

Did you use one team per big pharma or did each big pharma lab allow you to embed your team there?



Ranger710Tango said:


> What lab and control group are you using ?
> 
> Oh, you don’t have one.


Kindly pass on what your team had discovered and how they came to that discovery.



Ranger710Tango said:


> Oh so you’re using the internet, the most reliable source of info in the world.......
> 
> But the medical system has become corrupt but the internet hasn’t.
> 
> Gotcha.👍


So your saying you can't believe what the medical system, including the CDC publishes on the internet. So either they are sending you these reports directly or you have Fauci on speed dial.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> So... what does that mean?
> 
> The military has been working on vaccines, you say. Yes, we are aware of Ft. Detrick. That doesn't mean they are working for the good of mankind. The military uses commercial vaccines, as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


It means that computers and the US military have been working on vaccines for a long time. 

That’s why the vaccine rolled out so fast. 

Computers are getting better, it’s more than speed. They’re able to make decisions now.....

Why are your assumptions more accurate than my assumptions ? 


What lab are you doing all your research in ? 

The windows lab or the Apple lab ?

With a microscope made by google ?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Where do you do your research ?
> 
> What lab and control group are you using ?
> 
> ...


Yep.
Research: the library, transcripts, summits. A lot online your right. And yes, the internet is corrupt; Ranger It, meet google and FB. That's why its work doing the research. Because its all buried.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Yep.
> Research: the library, transcripts, summits. A lot online your right. And yes, the internet is corrupt; Ranger It, meet google and FB. That's why its work doing the research. Because its all buried.


Who do you think wrote those papers you’re reading online ? A saint ?

No ! Doctors did, the same ones you say you don’t trust.
Jeezzzzzz


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So you don’t listen to your Doctor about your healthcare.
> 
> How’s that working out ? 🤣


Great.
I sincerely enjoy doing my research and making my own informed decisions for me and the kiddos. We all feel great. When we get sick we snap right back up with different protocols. Three of my kiddos are MTHFR and I feel we have avoided some gnarly circumstances. My doctor thinks I am insane and irresponsible for not filling them with needles, but he can't ever find anything wrong with them so....


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> So the only effective way to find information is to put together your own research team?
> 
> Did you use one team per big pharma or did each big pharma lab allow you to embed your team there?
> 
> ...


The only effective way to find out info that’s not known is to do trials and research.
This virus is new. So yes, you’ll need to do research or RELY ON OTHERS that you say you don’t trust.

I use a face to face Dr that I trust.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Who do you think wrote those papers you’re reading online ? A saint ?
> 
> No ! Doctors did, the same ones you say you don’t trust.
> Jeezzzzzz


I meant I don't trust _my_ doctor, and I don't trust most doctors. I use a lot of the Disinformation dozen.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Great.
> I sincerely enjoy doing my research and making my own informed decisions for me and the kiddos. We all feel great. When we get sick we snap right back up with different protocols. Three of my kiddos are MTHFR and I feel we have avoided some gnarly circumstances. My doctor thinks I am insane and irresponsible for not filling them with needles, but he can't ever find anything wrong with them so....


why do you even have a doctor ?

Informed decision? Based off your google searches ? 🤣


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> why do you even have a doctor ?


Physicals. We homeschool but I still find it best to keep them with "valid" medical documents. We only do physicals every year and a half and haven't during covid. I think I might pull them. I don't think I want them anymore. As for myself I go because every once in 2 or 3 years I have a peculiar condition.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Physicals. We homeschool but I still find it best to keep them with "valid" medical documents. We only do physicals every year and a half and haven't during covid. I think I might pull them. I don't think I want them anymore. As for myself I go because every once in 2 or 3 years I have a peculiar condition.


So you take your kids to a Dr that you don’t trust to get “ valid medical documents “

👍. I’m beginning to see the problem here.

I’m ending this discussion, for me. Y’all have a great day.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> View attachment 113437


I don't do google searches or I would never find anything. 🤣 🤣

Yes, as I have claimed already I know I am an idiot because of my knowledge compared to what there is to know, compared to how much I think I know.

Then there are the Dr.s who overestimate their skills. They don't recognize their own mistakes and they assume if you aren't in 100% agreement you are wrong. I would rather make those mistakes than let someone else make them with my family and my health.

And I have five healthy as ox kids who can run and play all day and rarely get sick. They maintain a usual happy demeanor. Minimal squabbling. Very smart, and well educated. I still have a way to go before 40. I think that says something about competence.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So you take your kids to a Dr that you don’t trust to get “ valid medical documents “
> 
> 👍. I’m beginning to see the problem here.
> 
> I’m ending this discussion, for me. Y’all have a great day.


Yep, they need the documents for summer camp and there are no trust worthy docs around here that I could switch to. Have a good one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No ! Doctors did, the same ones you say you don’t trust.


So ALL doctors are to be trusted? Well maybe unless they testify before congress and are ignored and the video shut down because they don't agree with the vaccine.

Or unless a press conference is held outside of the Supreme Court and they disagree with the vaccine. Then it's ok do demonize them. Like the lady doctor born in Africa and is practicing medicine here. After talking about HCQ she was demonized as a witch doctor and told to go back to Africa by the press. 

Many countries have used Ivermectin successfully like India and Brazil. Yet it's deemed useless here by much of the medical community.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The only effective way to find out info that’s not known is to do trials and research.
> This virus is new. So yes, you’ll need to do research or RELY ON OTHERS that you say you don’t trust.
> 
> I use a face to face Dr that I trust.


The girl who is the topic of discussion had a doctor she apparently trusted, too. She paid for that trust with her life, all over a virus that has a 99% survival rate. 
We are to trust only the doctors who are in favor the the jab? What about doctors who are very much against the jab?
My doctor hasn't said anything about it, one way of another. It might be because he knows he is internal medicine and not epidemiology. It could also be because I always decline the flu shot so he knows I'll say no to the Kungflu jab; I don't know.
What I do know is a buddy at work has been out of work for almost a month after taking the jab. Four people on my shop took the jab and one had a serious, adverse reaction.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Or unless a press conference is held outside of the Supreme Court and they disagree with the vaccine. Then it's ok do demonize them. Like the lady doctor born in Africa and is practicing medicine here. After talking about HCQ she was demonized as a witch doctor and told to go back to Africa by the press.


You know someone is right if they are censored.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> So ALL doctors are to be trusted?


Of course not. In fact the quote you made of mine was pointing out that the info you’re finding online is likely, if you’re lucky, compiled by a Doctor.

Yet you don’t trust the doctor you go to for healthcare.

You don’t see the problem with your logic ?

I’m just answering your question and now I’m going back to just reading on this one, I hope. ✌


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yet you don’t trust the doctor you go to for healthcare.


I think it's more to the point of, "do you place unequal emphasis on your personal physician's opinion, or do you just consider theirs to be one of many, and consult all you can, even if only online?"
From your comments, I am getting a sense that you trust your doctor's opinion more than other doctors. Maybe you do or maybe you don't. You did pick them, after all.
Or maybe I'm inferring more than you intend, but I think I'm not alone in how I'm interpreting your comments. If I've missed your intent, please let me know.

I don't think anyone is taking the position of, "I don't trust the opinions of all doctors".
I think they are taking the position of, "I don't solely trust the opinion of one doctor."
Personally, that's my position. I seek out what a variety of doctors have contributed on the topic, and try to make the best decision for me.

I too won't be taking the shot.
At least not until I've seen a long track record.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I think it's more to the point of, "do you place unequal emphasis on your personal physician's opinion, or do you just consider theirs to be one of many, and consult all you can, even if only online?"
> From your comments, I am getting a sense that you trust your doctor's opinion more than other doctors. Maybe you do or maybe you don't. You did pick them, after all.
> Or maybe I'm inferring more than you intend, but I think I'm not alone in how I'm interpreting your comments. If I've missed your intent, please let me know.
> 
> ...


My doctor understands my health condition and is better able to apply the information about the possible disease and vaccine complications and how that relates to my specific state of health.

Do you have to do what your Dr says ? Of course not and I’m not advocating that. But thinking online research is a better gauge than a good Dr is IMO not the path to the best outcomes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> My doctor understands my health condition and is better able to apply the information about the possible disease and vaccine complications and how that relates to my specific state of health.


That is a fair and valid point. They know you.
The next question is, what do they know about the vaccines?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yet you don’t trust the doctor you go to for healthcare.


Where did I say that? I said it took me years to find someone I trust. I've been with the same doctor now for over 15 years. In fact she called me the other day to see how I was doing on a new treatment I've started.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Where did I say that? I said it took me years to find someone I trust. I've been with the same doctor now for over 15 years. In fact she called me the other day to see how I was doing on a new treatment I've started.


Would you trust what she says over what you read on the CDC’s website and how it applies to you ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Would you trust what she says over what you read on the CDC’s website and how it applies to you ?


Usually. They took theirs because they are going to Europe this summer. Can't go without it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Usually. They took theirs because they are going to Europe this summer. Can't go without it.


Sounds like you pretty much agree with most of what I’m saying then.

You have a doctor that you trust. You read but ultimately “ usually” take the advice of YOUR doctor.

Sounds like a winner to me.

I’d have her do a physical just because I could. 👍🤡


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’d have her do a physical just because I could.


A physical from a real doctor? Wow! What a concept.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> A physical from a real doctor? Wow! What a concept.


She would need to use both hands. 👍🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> She would need to use both hands. 👍🤷‍♂️



You must have some issues because most can be done with just one finger.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> You must have some issues because most can be done with just one finger.


You had to go there, didn't you?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You had to go there, didn't you?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess none of y’all have ever been checked for a hernia, or maybe your doctor uses a finger for that with you 🤭

No wonder some of you don’t trust your doctor. 😉


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess none of y’all have ever been checked for a hernia, or maybe your doctor uses a finger for that with you 🤭
> 
> No wonder some of you don’t trust your doctor. 😉



You might want to rethink the whole idea of trusting your doctor. Just saying.......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> You might want to rethink the whole idea of trusting your doctor. Just saying.......


How does your doctor check you for a hernia ?









Why Doctors Have Men "Turn Their Heads and Cough" During Physicals


Today I found out why doctors have men “turn their heads and cough” during a physical. Pretty much all guys have been there at some point or another. The doctor asks you to drop your drawers. They slap on their latex gloves, grab your junk, and ask you to turn your head and cough. One...




www.todayifoundout.com


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How does your doctor check you for a hernia ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you how your Dr. checks you for a hemorrhoid, he says “ hello Ranger710tango and he knows”.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.


Yeah. That was a stinky post, I think.

I've noticed some back and forth over trusting doctors. Sort of a stupid route to take.
Anyone who trusts his doctor is a tad stupid. Doctors make mistakes. As a matter of fact, they make SWAGs. We laymen make IBWAGs (Internet based wild ass guesses). Either way, a lot of medical situations aren't as easy as math.

Now, talking about doctors, would you trust your family doctor do surgery on you? Of course, not. As a matter of fact, I talked the surgeon who did my neck into doing the carpal tunnel issue. He didn't do a very good job as that isn't his thing. I certainly don't blame him as I talked him into it. Point is, even within specialties, their are sub-specialties.

I don't expect a family doctor to be up on epidemiology or virology or have ever been in the vax industry. That is out of his wheel house, so if he says to take the jab, he's just saying what the CDC and Fauci says.

Me? I want three experts who are pro jab and three experts who are con jab to be on a nationally televised debate. Maybe my mind would be changed. Maybe not. Either way, I want to see a debate between experts in the field and not words from a family practitioner. 
Either way, this young lady died because she took the jab. She's one of many. All this extracurricular banter, started by a particular member, really is meaningless to this.
If you are so afraid of this cold, take the jab. Maybe you won't die as this girl did. Maybe you won't be out from work for weeks like a buddy has been. You still won't know how it will effect you a year from now. This isn't a vaccine as we know them to be.
Good luck, either way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How does your doctor check you for a hernia ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Nick mention hernia check? There you go, again.
How about blood pressure? Want to mention that?
Clearly, Nick was being funny. You'd look better if you played along.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Did Nick mention hernia check? There you go, again.
> How about blood pressure? Want to mention that?
> Clearly, Nick was being funny. You'd look better if you played along.


Clearly Nick doesn’t understand that when I get a physical the doctor doesn’t check for hernia with a finger.

That’s more of a prostate exam with the finger.

I thought everyone knew that. And clearly I was the one joking, but some people sit around chomping at the bit to try and say something that sounds smart to me.......and often in their haste they say things that don’t make much common sense. It’s usually a person that’s not secure with their self. 
👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

People die from all kinds of allergic reactions. It shouldn’t surprise any one this vaccine will be no different. 

no one ever said it didn’t have risks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anybody else notice how many pedants we have managed to gather in one place?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> And clearly I was the one joking,


You have a sense of humor, really?



Ranger710Tango said:


> but some people sit around chomping at the bit to try and say something that sounds smart to me


Being the only smart person on the board must surely be a burden to you. The psychological impact probably causes you a major amount of grief. Good thing you have Fauci and others to help you deal with this burden. Fauci has to be one of your doctors.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> You have a sense of humor, really?
> 
> 
> Being the only smart person on the board must surely be a burden to you. The psychological impact probably causes you a major amount of grief. Good thing you have Fauci and others to help you deal with this burden. Fauci has to be one of your doctors.


Sure, I’m joking a lot of the time but some people can’t see it because their too busy trying to hate me. 👍


How you come to these conclusions are beyond my grasp. Please direct me to any post where I claim to be the smartest or the only smart person here. How would that improve my situation ? It wouldn’t, and I assure you I’m in the game for me.👍


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How you come to these conclusions are beyond my grasp.


You're response strongly suggest that. Reading between the lines is fairly easy with you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Clearly Nick doesn’t understand that when I get a physical the doctor doesn’t check for hernia with a finger.
> 
> That’s more of a prostate exam with the finger.
> 
> I thought everyone knew that.


Clearly, you didn't specifically mention hernia and you totally miss the concept of humor.
As I said, you'd look better if you rolled with it.


Ranger710Tango said:


> People die from all kinds of allergic reactions. It shouldn’t surprise any one this vaccine will be no different.
> 
> no one ever said it didn’t have risks.


You pulled that one out of your...ear, shall I say?
The deaths and reactions incurred by this "vax" would have caused an auto company to pay multimillions had it's product caused this many deaths/injuries.
Your response is people are going to have allergic reactions. Brilliant. Her death is OK because it might have been an allergic reaction. Damn. You are almost a doctor. You could be Fauci's assistant.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> You're response strongly suggest that. Reading between the lines is fairly easy with you.


I don’t know if I’m the smartest one here or not. 

Now you don’t have to make assumptions. 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Clearly, you didn't specifically mention hernia and you totally miss the concept of humor.
> As I said, you'd look better if you rolled with it.
> 
> You pulled that one out of your...ear, shall I say?
> ...


No physical I’ve ever had involved a doctor using a finger. I guess you guys didn’t get the joke I made. Clearly I don’t care what Nick thinks, that’s what’s clear. 🤣

During a routine physical a doctor checks for a hernia. But then again, I go to a real doctor, I’m not so sure about you guys. 


Now about the Vax. Yes, deaths from allergic reactions will happen, That doesn’t surprise anyone but you I suppose. 

It was her choice to take it. 👍


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No physical I’ve ever had involved a doctor using a finger. I guess you guys didn’t get the joke I made. Clearly I don’t care what Nick thinks, that’s what’s clear. 🤣
> 
> During a routine physical a doctor checks for a hernia. But then again, I go to a real doctor, I’m not so sure about you guys.
> 
> ...


AAFES station, Montgomery, Alabama, 1982. Now called MEPS station. That physical included everything.

Regardless, you missed the levity or intentionally tried to look smart.
Your humorous response was lacking nothing but humor.
Now, why don't you soldier-up and respond to my points on topic rather than trying to make this only about your crappy sense of humor.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> AAFES station, Montgomery, Alabama, 1982. Now called MEPS station. That physical included everything.
> 
> Regardless, you missed the levity or intentionally tried to look smart.
> Your humorous response was lacking nothing but humor.
> Now, why don't you soldier-up and respond to my points on topic rather than trying to make this only about your crappy sense of humor.


I made a joke and Nick didn’t get the joke. You say it wasn’t funny. So what. 🤣


What that vax can have side affects ? One including death ? 

Yep, it sure does. No ones making you take it. 

Why do you care? 🤣. Just don’t take it ! 👍

Peanuts can kill people, did you think the vax wouldn’t ? 😉


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> What that vax can have side affects ? One including death ?
> 
> Yep, it sure does. No ones making you take it.
> 
> ...


I don't plan on taking it. 
Again, you are eluding everything I've written because you can't defend yourself.

Why do I care? Because people are listening to non-expert experts and are suffering the price. All over a cold. A cold that is less deadly than the flu. A cold that is being used as worse than a political tool. Because this 25-year-old lady is dead, posted that the "vax" was killing her and her post was altered by Facebook because it didn't toe Gate's line.
Very clear and obvious, yet you prefer to be obtuse.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I don't plan on taking it.
> Again, you are eluding everything I've written because you can't defend yourself.
> 
> Why do I care? Because people are listening to non-expert experts and are suffering the price. All over a cold. A cold that is less deadly than the flu. A cold that is being used as worse than a political tool. Because this 25-year-old lady is dead, posted that the "vax" was killing her and her post was altered by Facebook because it didn't toe Gate's line.
> Very clear and obvious, yet you prefer to be obtuse.


In your opinion Covid is less deadly than the flu. 

I disagree. And I’m done with the discussion based on that fundamental difference of opinion. There’s no use in me repeating that Vaccines and most all substances can provoke allergic reactions in people including in extreme cases, death. 👍

You get the last word. I’m unsubscribing to the thread.,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> In your opinion Covid is less deadly than the flu.
> 
> I disagree. And I’m done with the discussion based on that fundamental difference of opinion. There’s no use in me repeating that Vaccines and most all substances can provoke allergic reactions in people including in extreme cases, death. 👍
> 
> You get the last word. I’m unsubscribing to the thread.,


Stats, not my opinion.

Yes, I can see why you are bailing. You prefer a playground where you can change course without being batted back to the point.

See ya.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Stats, not my opinion.
> 
> Yes, I can see why you are bailing. You prefer a playground where you can change course without being batted back to the point.
> 
> See ya.



How many people died of Covid the flu last year.,

Post the “ stats “ since you brought up the “ stats “ 

Have fun 👍









Coronavirus (COVID-19) Overview


COVID-19 is a new type of coronavirus that causes mild to severe cases. Here’s a quick guide on how to spot symptoms, risk factors, prevent spread of the disease, and find out what to do if you think you have it.




www.webmd.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How many people died of Covid the flu last year.,
> 
> Post the “ stats “ since you brought up the “ stats “
> 
> ...


LAst year, we had 165 influenzas deaths in the U.S. Amazing! Yet, victims of motorcycle accidents "died" of the Kungflu.

Have fun with that.

Thought you were bailing out of this thread. Is there anything that you write even close to truthful? Well, yes; you've made some really good posts in threads like the worm bed thread. I'll give you that.

Me? I'm bailing for the night. Good night.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> LAst year, we had 165 influenzas deaths in the U.S. Amazing! Yet, victims of motorcycle accidents "died" of the Kungflu.
> 
> Have fun with that.
> 
> ...


You’re the one that said refer to the stats.....

I was bailing out then you made it too easy with your “ stats “ comment.,

Big mistake on your part. 🤣

see why your research isn’t worth a crap ? The “ stats “ are flawed.

You guys read online until you read what you want to hear. You use the stats until the stats don’t agree with you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t know if I’m the smartest one here or not.
> 
> Now you don’t have to make assumptions. 👍


Well, I have been gone for a while and I ain't the sharpest pencil in the drawer by no means. As a matter of fact I am the one broke in 3 pieces with the eraser chewed and no point, but after having read just a few of your posts I can tell you without hesitation or doubt that the conclusion on whether or not your the smartest was easily arrived at.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess none of y’all have ever been checked for a hernia, or maybe your doctor uses a finger for that with you 🤭
> 
> No wonder some of you don’t trust your doctor. 😉


In my 72 years on earth, the only time I have been checked by a doctor for a hernia was in my entrance physical for the Army, 53 years ago.
And I have had routine physicals every year for the past decade.
Maybe your doctor is gay and just wants to put his hands on you.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my 72 years on earth, the only time I have been checked by a doctor for a hernia was in my entrance physical for the Army, 53 years ago.
> And I have had routine physicals every year for the past decade.
> Maybe your doctor is gay and just wants to put his hands on you.


It’s required for some of my contracts. Hernia checks are apart of the physicals.

The Doctor is usually designated by the agency that hires me, different every time. Are they gay ? I have no idea.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I disagree. And I’m done with the discussion based on that fundamental difference of opinion. There’s no use in me repeating that Vaccines and most all substances can provoke allergic reactions in people including in extreme cases, death. 👍


Good idea to end something that has fundamental presuppositions and biases argued against each other. Those never end. Meet liberals verse conservatives, Christians verse seculars. Those arguments are the worst. You wouldn't believe how many I have had to listen to.
You are absolutely right about the allergic reaction bit.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re the one that said refer to the stats.....
> 
> I was bailing out then you made it too easy with your “ stats “ comment.,
> 
> ...


Big problem is that there are so many different stats. WHO knows which are truthful. (see what I did there?) But in the end there is too little time to pull up years of research not worth a crap to share with you who doesn't read it anyways. 
Thing about referring to stats is there are so many different stats from different viable sources. In the end everyone picks the stats they want and lives in a way that makes them happy and fits their outlook. Some people choose to make themselves miserable and lock themselves up for the Rona because of million people death tolls. I choose to live as I like because of thousand people death tolls.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Clearly Nick doesn’t understand that when I get a physical the doctor doesn’t check for hernia with a finger.
> 
> That’s more of a prostate exam with the finger.
> 
> ...



Clearly everyone understood exactly what you were trying to say. The problem is your just not as smart or witty as you think you are.

Don't worry, I'm sure this happens all the time to people who think their smarter than everyone else. 

Believe me no one is trying to say things that sound smart to YOU. In fact I try to dumb down my posts in a hope that you'll be able to understand what I'm saying at all.

Clearly I have to try harder.......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> Clearly everyone understood exactly what you were trying to say. The problem is your just not as smart or witty as you think you are.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure this happens all the time to people who think their smarter than everyone else.
> 
> ...


I’m pretty smart Nick. I’ve had tests done. ✌


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m pretty smart Nick. I’ve had tests done. ✌


Too bad the people who interpreted the tests weren’t correct!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m pretty smart Nick. I’ve had tests done. ✌



Is that what they told you......?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m pretty smart Nick. I’ve had tests done. ✌


Joe Biden: "Why the hell would I need cogy-con- cognitive testes done?"
The president has a wonderful sense of humor, don't you think?[


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Usually. They took theirs because they are going to Europe this summer. Can't go without it.


That's the spoiled American lifestyle gone horribly wrong. Taking a shot that compromises every day of your life forever after to go to Europe.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m pretty smart Nick. I’ve had tests done. ✌


Did those test give Your IQ level?? 100 or above?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, tomorrow I get the shot!!!
I have been on the eligibility list since Feb. first.
Had one scheduled, was bounced in the name of social equality in March.
If not back, you know I went Kiver on the floor.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not all doctors are created equal. The nice thing about working in the hospital is you got to know the docs pretty good. There are some I wouldn't let treat my dog and there are some I have trusted with my life literally. The bad thing is when you do get a bad doctor trying to get them to pay for their mistake would cost a fortune and none of the other doctors will testify against them. I always relied and still do on my nursing friends to recommend a doctor if I need someone outside my family doc. Now my family doctor is really young and a product of the new healthcare system. I trust him for my physicals and to give me my asthma meds but I wouldn't trust his advice on the vaccine because I am sure he will go with the standard line. He is however not going to pressure me to take anything and he knows my husband and I won't take unnecessary medication. I do believe in vaccines, for some things, I do believe in going to a doctor for any type of bacterial infection where I need antibiotics or when I break something. I do think I will hold off on the vaccination and make my final decision down the road. I used to trust scientists, weather men, teachers and doctors, not so much anymore. I never trusted politicians and still don't. But I will never say never.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> Not all doctors are created equal. The nice thing about working in the hospital is you got to know the docs pretty good. There are some I wouldn't let treat my dog and there are some I have trusted with my life literally. The bad thing is when you do get a bad doctor trying to get them to pay for their mistake would cost a fortune and none of the other doctors will testify against them. I always relied and still do on my nursing friends to recommend a doctor if I need someone outside my family doc. Now my family doctor is really young and a product of the new healthcare system. I trust him for my physicals and to give me my asthma meds but I wouldn't trust his advice on the vaccine because I am sure he will go with the standard line. He is however not going to pressure me to take anything and he knows my husband and I won't take unnecessary medication. I do believe in vaccines, for some things, I do believe in going to a doctor for any type of bacterial infection where I need antibiotics or when I break something. I do think I will hold off on the vaccination and make my final decision down the road. I used to trust scientists, weather men, teachers and doctors, not so much anymore. I never trusted politicians and still don't. But I will never say never.


Just remember that 50% of the doctors out there graduated in the bottom half of the class.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Just remember that 50% of the doctors out there graduated in the bottom half of the class.


Never thought of that. Please stop scaring the s out of me. 😂
Here's the problem: The smarter the Dr. the more in the know they are about all the medical corruption and tyranny and if they still work as a conventional dr then they support it knowingly. (There are of course exceptions). The dumber the dr..... well.... the dumber the doctor.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Just remember that 50% of the doctors out there graduated in the bottom half of the class.


Even the lowest one in the class is still called doctor!
My brother was #4 IIRC.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Just remember that 50% of the doctors out there graduated in the bottom half of the class.


One of my wife’s classmates was at the very bottom of her class. She still was a Dr.

She couldn’t hack general practice, went. Into Real Estate, and because of her good looks got a job on Animal Planet as one of the Vets. Still called Dr.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Denton said:


> You need to do your own research. I'm out of the business of pulling up links for lazy people. Either you want to learn or you do not. If you do, you'll do your own digging.


Yeah, because his searching will determine what you had trouble finding. Which search engine is it that does a, “what couldn’t the other guy find?” search?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdbushcraft said:


> Yeah, because his searching will determine what you had trouble finding. Which search engine is it that does a, “what couldn’t the other guy find?” search?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Smokes! I saw 52 alerts when I turned on the computer after three or four days (son was in town).
I'm just going to pretend to have just found PF and start over.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm just going to pretend to have just found PF and start over.


Howdy from Texas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Howdy from Texas.


Hi!
I like short walks on the beach on the way to a good seafood restaurant, the Constitution of the united states of America and making podcast with a friend. By the way, the next one will be made Tuesday, night. Our, "Triumphant Return" show.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way, the next one will be made Tuesday, night. Our, "Triumphant Return" show.


Bout damn time.

And I happen to be on a seefood diet. I see food and I eat it.


----------

